# M'interdire l'accès à certains sites.



## fili2s (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, 

J'espère que vous avez tous passé une bonne journée ! 

Voilà j'aimerai m'interdire l'accès à certains sites (qui peuvent avoir un impact négatif sur soi, je vous laisse imaginer lesquels n'est-ce pas) puisque ma volonté ne me permet pas de ne pas y aller par moi-même. 
Est-il alors possible d'imposer une liste de sites bloqués à l'utilisateur principal (donc moi) avec un mot de passe ou quelque chose comme ca. 
J'inventerai alors un mot de passe très compliqué que j'aurai oublié après l'avoir mis ! 

N'hésitez pas à m'informer sur la méthode pour pouvoir restreindre l'accès à certains sites à soi-même merci ! 

En vous souhaitant une bonne soirée ! 

Philippe


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

Bon, tu vas commencer par prendre rendez-vous avec un bon psychologue ou même un psychanalyste mais c'est plus cher. :hosto:
Tu peux aussi venir poster à la Terrasse, et là tu va tellement entendre parler du pays que tes velléités d'aller sur des sites, dont je n'imagine pas le contenu, te paraîtront fades au regard. :sick:


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Janvier 2014)

Heu... comment dire? Etrange.

Le plus simple:
demandes à une personne tierce de mettre un mot de passe connu de lui seul et utilises l'ordinateur en tant qu'invité ou admin (je conseille invité).

Choisi comme personne un 2° ligne de rugby, tu seras moins tenté de le flinguer pour débloquer le système.

Je vois que ça. Après, il y a la possibilité de ne pas payer EDF: pas de courant pas de pc ni de wifi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2014)

Va voir là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/controle-parental-sites-a-caractere-pornographique-1238221.html

 ... Mais ta demande est quand même assez particulière ! ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu peux aussi venir poster à la Terrasse, et là tu va tellement entendre parler du pays que tes velléités d'aller sur des sites dont je n'imagine pas le contenu te paraîtront fades au regard. :sick:



 ... En plus, je subodore une "bonne recrue" pour la terrasse ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------

Es-tu certain de ne pas vouloir une solution moins radicale que celle de t'exclure des sites en question ?

Moi, par exemple, je dois m'abstenir d'aller sur des sites "culinaires" (en fait, ça commence de la même façon que les tiens, mais ça ne se termine pas pareil ... enfin, sauf pour les culinophiles bien entendu !:rateau.

En fait, je m'abstiens absolument à consulter les sites où je suis susceptible de tomber sur des photos de moules / frites, car, à ce moment, j'ai une envie irrépressible d'aller en bouffer, et tous les jours, ça craint un peu.

Et pour cela, j'ai un moyen infaillible : quand l'envie me taraude, je pense immédiatement à quelque chose de très triste ... en ce moment, je me sers de l'Abbé Pierre, mais tu peux utiliser Mère Thérésa si tu préfères ... c'est radical en ce qui me concerne !

Dis-toi que tu n'es pas seul ! Dans mon cas, je partage mon souci avec Bigdidou et nous pensons créer une association du style "les alcooliques anonymes", mais avec les moules / frites au lieu de l'alcool !

En plus, et comme disait ma mère : "Fils ! Dieu te voit partout, quoi que tu fasses !!!!" ... rien qu'à y penser, ça glace un peu, malgré que je ne sois pas spécialement croyant !

Bon courage dans ta quête o ... jeu de mots facile !)

:love:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, je m'abstiens absolument à consulter les sites où je suis susceptible de tomber sur des photos de moules / frites, car, à ce moment,


et sur un écran  iphone ca glisse...
ce qui peut engendrer des soucis supplementaires ( y a un fil là dessus)


et à propos de ca


> solution moins radicale que celle de t'exclure des sites en question


la volonté, c'est une des solutions
 bon si c'est couplé avec un systeme de punition ca peut fonctionner plus vite
trouver l'inspiration dans  tous les manuels " éducatifs" de certains "éducateurs" ,  moralisateurs et..  sadiques


----------



## fili2s (23 Janvier 2014)

Ah ah elles m'ont bien fait rire vos questions ! 
Je ne vois pas en quoi cela est étrange. Et ne me prenez pas pour ce que je ne suis pas s'il vous plait, j'ai tout de même un minimum de personnalité et de volonté mais tout est tellement accessible sur Internet ! 

Mais bon, je comprends que ça peut vous faire sourire, je n'aurais pas du préciser pourquoi je voulais faire ça enfin bref.. Utiliser mon mac en tant qu'invité c'est un peu quand même...
N'y a-t-il pas d'autres moyens ? 

Pas mal l'idée de penser à des choses tristes et ton petit speech sur les moules et les frites me parlent bien en tant que breton. 

J'ai comme l'impression que je vais bientôt clore cette conversation x) 

Merci de m'aider en tout cas et je le répète, je suis pas non plus dépendant de ces choses là x) 

Bonne soirée


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2014)

Bah faut éditer le fichier host pour qu'il envoie les sites que tu ne veux pas consulter vers 127.1.1.1 plutôt que leur IP. 

L'avantage c'est que tu pourras à nouveau l'éditer pour retrouver l'accès à ces sites.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

fili2s a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'espère que vous avez tous passé une bonne journée !
> 
> ...



Mais de quels sites parle-tu 
Des sites de vente en ligne comme celui-ci ?







Je suis moi même un acheteur compulsif d'ordinateurs. Je me suis fait aider. Mon psychiatre m'a prescrit un truc qui s'appelle Androcur. En lisant la notice, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi (ni cette histoire de camisole chimique ), mais c'est vrai, je dépense beaucoup moins et mon épouse ne m'attache plus que quelques heures par jour.
J'ai des adresses, si tu veux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

une solution 
Tu passes ton ordi à l'acide, tu le découpes au laser, tu le dissous et tu balances ce qui reste dans le lac Daumesnil.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2014)

Demande inhabituelle mais pas insensée.

Par exemple, un accroc au jeu en phase de traitement peu facilement se laisser tenter au détour de quelques clics.

Aux rieurs : arrêtez de fumer avec un paquet de cigarette en permanence sous les yeux. 


Toutefois, comme tu es le maître de la machine ça demeure aléatoire.


Solution 1 : tu te créés un compte Standard et tu lui appliques le contrôle parental d'OS X. A toi de voir si ça correspond à tes besoins.

Solution 2 : Si tu veux quelques chose de plus pointu, et plus aménageable en fonction de ta situation, je te recommande FamilyProtector de Intego. Au choix, tu peux bloquer les sites de jeu, de sex, de violence, etc Et le mot de passe peut être différencié du mot de passe administrateur.

Solution 3 : voir ci-dessus Alan63 

Mais plus que tout, c'est ta volonté qui reste le facteur déterminant.


----------



## fili2s (24 Janvier 2014)

Merci Moonwalker et Alan63, je vais essayer les 3 méthodes et voir celle qui est la plus adaptée à mon besoin. 

En effet, ma demande a l'air de surprendre mais ce qui doit surprendre le plus, c'est qu'elle n'est jamais été posée pour moi, je vous assure, Internet n'a pas apporté que de bonnes choses et beaucoup de personnes sont devenues dépendantes à des conneries que ce soit des sites de jeu, de jeu en ligne, de sexe etc.

Donc bon je trouve qu'il est légitime de vouloir se préserver de ces choses là sans pour autant y être dépendant et accroc


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2014)

fili2s a dit:


> En effet, ma demande a l'air de surprendre mais ce qui doit surprendre le plus, c'est qu'elle n'est jamais été posée



Demande similaire.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Demande similaire.




Oui...
Ça commence bien, d'ailleurs "Je suis dépendante à internet et je n'en peux plus car je perds un temps fou à regarder des conneries (+mal au bras !)"

Tant que la douleur, c'est seulement au bras, ça va...

Sinon, plus sérieusement, et même très sérieusement, Ergu, tu n'as pas tord de nous rappeler gentiment à l'ordre...
Quand on est dans une dépendance comportementale, ou même uniquement dans l'usage nocif (= usage qui vous vous pose des problèmes et impacte sur un ou des aspects de votre vie et/ou de votre santé, rien de péjoratif), on est au delà des petites astuces qu'on peut glaner ici et là ou de soutien sur des sites web (ce qui serait pour le moins paradoxal dans un contexte d'usage nocif d'internet...).
Il semble urgent de considérer l'option d'aller consulter en addictologie, en choisissant un endroit orienté sur les dépendances sans produits (ou comportementales). Il s'agit habituellement de jeu pathologique, mais aussi de tous ces usages nocifs du web, achats pathologiques et autres (et qui se rapprochent du jeu pathologique), avec, à part, les "addictions" au sexe.
Il ne me semple par ailleurs pas opportun de psychiatriser d'emblée le problème (à moins de consulter un psychiatre formé en addictologie).
Plus d'infos pour débuter :
- INPES : http://www.inpes.sante.fr/70000/cp/13/cp130124-addictions-jeux.asp
- La MILDT : http://www.drogues.gouv.fr/etre-aide/lieux-daccueil/presentation-des-lieux-daccueil/index.html
Et pour chercher une structure (CSAPA, consultation hospitalière), c'est ici (en choisissant addiction au jeu dans le menu déroulant) :
http://www.drogues-info-service.fr/spip.php?page=recherche_stru&rech=s

De toute façon, le premier temps indispensable est d'en parler avec son médecin traitant.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, plus sérieusement, et même très sérieusement, Ergu, tu n'as pas tord de nous rappeler gentiment à l'ordre...
> Quand on est dans une dépendance comportementale, ou même uniquement dans l'usage nocif (= usage qui vous vous pose des problèmes et impacte sur un ou des aspects de votre vie et/ou de votre santé, rien de péjoratif), on est au delà des petites astuces qu'on peut glaner ici et là ou de soutien sur des sites web (ce qui serait pour le moins paradoxal dans un contexte d'usage nocif d'internet...).
> Il semble urgent de considérer l'option d'aller consulter en addictologie, en choisissant un endroit orienté sur les dépendances sans produits (ou comportementales). Il s'agit habituellement de jeu pathologique, mais aussi de tous ces usages nocifs du web, achats pathologiques et autres (et qui se rapprochent du jeu pathologique), avec, à part, les "addictions" au sexe.
> Il ne me semple par ailleurs pas opportun de psychiatriser d'emblée le problème (à moins de consulter un psychiatre formé en addictologie).
> ...


+1
si c'est vraiment une addiction invalidante à divers titres il vaut mieux consulter
 ca permettra
*d'avoir une analyse exterieure
(se méfier de la perception par soi même qui peut tout aussi bien sous estimer que surestimer)

* d'avoir de l'aide externe sous divers  formes
établissement d'une stratégie de desintoxication, thérapie , aide au sevrage , groupes de soutien etc

et *dans ce cadre là* , une des mesures parmi d'autres pourrait être un blocage technique


----------



## collodion (24 Janvier 2014)

Ou tu peux simplement demander à te faire bannir de macgeneration en parlant de Dos Jones à weboliver.


----------



## fili2s (27 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour vos messages.

En réponse à Bigdidou, je dirai que je ne suis pas dépendant à ces choses là, je ne suis pas un addict et je ne me sens pas mal avec moi-même au point de consulter. Si c'était le cas, je ne serai pas passer par ce forum. 
Je pense qu'il y a différent niveaux d'attraits pour ces choses là mais personnellement je ne me considère pas dépendant, tout au plus curieux ponctuellement. 
Donc c'est pour cela que je voulais des solutions limitées et pas trop contraignantes car une fois que je serai un peu limité, je ne penserai même plus à y aller.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2014)

C'est juste au cas-où...
Et de toute façon, on devrait presque tous faire un point à un moment de sa vie chez un addicto histoire de voir si on est bien au point avec toute les substances et tous nos comportements  J'exagère à peine. 
On est programmé pour être dépendant, ou tout au moins les systèmes neurobiologiques qui nous permettent de survivre (ainsi que notre espèce) ont ce talon d'Achille.
Un truc simple est d'essayer régulièrement de se passer spontanément d'un comportement, d'une molécule (alcool, médicament contre l'anxiété, pour dormir, trucs moins légaux...) une semaine, sans aucune aide technique et de vérifier que non seulement ça nous pose aucun problème, mais qu'on n'y pense même pas. Dans le cas contraire, une réflexion est utile.


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Janvier 2014)

bien vu Bigdidou.

Certains le savent, je vois une addictologue pour le tabac. En fait, ces bureaux dépendent des hôpitaux et sont composés de spécialistes formés à l'addictologie en plus de leur spécialité clinique (psychiatrie, allergologue, pneumologue...)
Généralement; ils sont installés en ville hors hôpitaux et centres de soins classiques.

Ces centres sont d'accès gratuit en premier abord, ils ont l'habitude et sont pour la plupart ouverts au dialogue. (je m'attendais à être stigmatisé... ben non!!!)

Prévoir un peu de temps pour le 1° RDV, ensuite ça s'enchaine assez vite.

Je suis d'accord avec Bigdidou, on a tous nos "déviances", ça peut valoir le coup de faire un point avec des pros du truc. Les généralistes ne sont pas formés à ça (hormis quelques uns passionnés).


----------



## plocploc (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai parcouru rapidement ce fil

J'ai sur mon ordinateur un petit logiciel qui s'appelle FREEDOM

Il coupe tout accès à internet, alors ce n'est pas exactement la demande mais c'est pour dire qu'il m'arrive de le mettre pour rester stoïque sur mon travail sans d'un coup mettre la musique ou compulsivement ouvrir un site d'information ou autre (mettez tous les sous entendus que vous voulez)

Les moyens sans fin d'accès autorisent sans sarcasme à s'autolimiter... Un peu comme lorsque je conduis ma ferrari il m'arrive de freiner...


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2014)

plocploc a dit:


> Un peu comme lorsque je conduis ma ferrari il m'arrive de freiner...


Heureusement, parce qu'il y a des cons qui ont inventé le virage et en mettent plein partout.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> bien vu Bigdidou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En fait, j'avoue tout. Je suis généraliste et formé à l'addicto :rose: . 
Les gens ne le savent pas, mais nous avons été les pionniers de l'addictologie en tant que spécialité, initialement face aux patients dépendants aux opiacés, avant qu'on mette sur le marché les médicaments indiqués pour la substitution. Certains ont pris de gros risques en prescrivant hors AMM du Skenan (morphine) ou du feu Temgesic (buprenorphine, remplacée en substitution par le Subutex puis ses génériques) en substitution.
Nous restons très présents dans les réseaux "Addiction" (par exemple dans les CSAPA) ou, très difficilement, dans le cadre de l'exercice libéral. 
Par contre, les médecins généralistes ne peuvent plus depuis longtemps s'installer en secteur II (patients remboursés du tarif de base par la sécu, mais possibilité de prendre un dépassement non pris en charge par la sécu, à la charge du patient, et souvent de sa mutuelle, si le dépassement est raisonnable). Ça rend impossible l'addicto en ville, car il faut prévoir des consultations de 30 minutes, ce qui n'est pas possible avec le tarif d'une consultation de médecine générale (sur laquelle, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a 50 à 60% de frais). En plus, dès qu'on fait de l'addicto, on prend forcément en charge aussi des usagers de drogues, et dans beaucoup d'endroits, ça devient très casse gueule quand tu es tout seul (des agressions verbales et physiques quotidiennes voire pluriquotidiennes au meurtre, vols, saccages du cabinet, chantages et extorsions d'ordonnance, avec derrière, en prime, sanctions de notre sympathique conseil se l'ordre, incivilités auprès de tes autres patients...).
J'ai la chance de pouvoir exercer cette passion (car comme tu le dis très justement, c'est un exercice passionnant et incroyablement enrichissant, les patients nous apportant 100 fois plus de ce qu'on peut leur donner) à l'hôpital, à la suite, comme beaucoup d'opportunités, de hasards incroyables ainsi qu'en clinique spècialisée, mais c'est vrai, c'est rare.
Les spécialistes, plus et mieux implantés à l'hôpital que les généralistes (sauf aux urgences), et pouvant, en ville, prendre tous les dépassements d'honoraires qu'ils veulent, sont plus à l'aise techniquement pour faire de l'addicto. Certains, en font hélas plus un commerce qu'une passion, et, surtout, c'est un domaine où le généraliste qui a l'habitude d'une prise en charge globale et plus centrée sur la prévention est très légitime par rapport à des spécialistes d'organes. 
Mais bon, les spés sont bien aussi, quand il sont correctement formés 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------




plocploc a dit:


> Un peu comme lorsque je conduis ma ferrari il m'arrive de freiner...




Ça, c'est couillon. Tu gâches les bonnes choses.


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Janvier 2014)

je vais dans un CSAPA (Versailles).

C'est vrai que j'ai vu des trucs bizarres mais généralement tout va bien. Le pire est que je ne savais même pas que ça existait.
C'est vrai qu'il y a des numéros partout qu'on pourrait appeler mais la crainte d'être culpabilisé est très forte. 

Pour revenir Généralistes/spécialistes.

J'ai eu un généraliste passionné par la psychologie-chiatrie qui était très bien. Par contre mon généraliste actuel n'y comprend rien et ne veut pas en entendre parler.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2014)

Ton CSAPA est bourré de généralistes addicto 
Après on se tape sur la gueule, mais c'est pas méchant : ça se limite aux mutilations et ça va rarement jusqu'au meurtre.
Quand je lis ici et là sur MacG qu'à l'occasion de petits coups de sang, un type se fait "lyncher", j'enverrais bien le type en question sur certains forums pro, histoire qu'il voit ce que ça veut dire se faire lyncher...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2014)

non mais vous ne pourriez pas parler un français compréhensibles par le commun des mortels là 

on se croirait à une convention de psychopathes :mouais:


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Janvier 2014)

Hum bel arlequin...


tu aimes les films de gladiateurs?


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Hum bel arlequin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les Shadoks, Y a-t-il un pilote (ou un flic) pour..., décidément, j'aime bien tes références 
Leslie Nielsen, je l'ai adulé et je l'adule encore, au grand désespoir de mon entourage. Ça, par contre, ça mériterait une petite vingtaine d'années d'analyse, mais je préfère garder mes sous pour m'acheter des films cons qui font rire.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Les Shadoks, Y a-t-il un pilote (ou un flic) pour..., décidément, j'aime bien tes références


A propos , l_es gladiateurs _c'est en rapport  non pas avec Nielsen mais avec plus directement avec Peter Graves (le chef d'équipe du Mission impossible TV original)et qui là joue le commandant de bord (Captain  Oveur). Over.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Hum bel arlequin...
> 
> 
> tu aimes les films de gladiateurs?



change pas de sujet 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> A propos , l_es gladiateurs _c'est en rapport  non pas avec Nielsen *mais avec plus directement avec Peter Graves *(le chef d'équipe du Mission impossible TV original)et qui là joue le commandant de bord (Captain  Oveur). Over.



tu bafouilles papyformac :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Leslie Nielsen, je l'ai adulé et je l'adule encore



si tu l'adules, comment veux tu ....



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




OlivierMarly a dit:


> J'ai eu un généraliste passionné par la psychologie-chiatrie



un psy de merde donc


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu bafouilles papyformac :rateau:


voilà ce que c'est que d'utiliser dictée tout en changeant sa couche confiance...
( du multitâches pour ainsi dire)


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> change pas de sujet
> 
> *On est en plein dedans (du pied gauche, ça porte bonheur.)*
> 
> ...



*C'était un psy-coprologue
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




OlivierMarly a dit:


> *C'était un psy-proctologue.......................!!!!!
> *



!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

je ma grillé tout seul. Foutu mac de *$++///


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> *C'était un psy-coprologue
> *
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------
> ...



niouuuuuube


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Janvier 2014)

vi:rose:

je viens d'installer Mavericks. (ça me fait marrer, c'est le nom qu'avait donné Motorola à un projet que j'avais lancé... Pôv bête).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> niouuuuuube


ou pour être gentil , la correction automatisée en cours de frappe;
parfois  assez surprenante

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------




OlivierMarly a dit:


> je viens d'installer Mavericks. (ça me fait marrer, c'est le nom qu'avait donné Motorola *à un projet que j'avais lancé.*.. Pôv bête).



mais fonce dans la brêche !
le patent trolling peut être un business assez juteux si bien mené
( par contre  les avocats Apple sont très coriaces et plutôt bons)


----------



## macabee (29 Janvier 2014)

tu fréquentais autre chose que des avatars ? :rateau:


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou pour être gentil , la correction automatisée en cours de frappe;
> parfois  assez surprenante
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------
> ...



C'était qu'un nom de code. Je me frotterais pas avec Apple sur ce genre de sujet, je n'aurais pas usé le millionième de leur capital que je serais ruiné pour 10 générations.


----------

